# 3 neue Fotos von unbekannten Bethesda-Titel



## ParaD0x1 (6. Mai 2013)

Heute wurden laut Gamestar 3 neue Fotos veröffentlich von Bethesda !

Die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was denkt ihr haben diese Bilder für Bedeutung? 

meine Deutung:
Bild1: Sieht aus wie ein Ork/Maschine dessen Kopf
Bild2: Muntionsfabrik
Bild3: Eine Vault?

mfg Para


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2013)

Hmm das könnte alles mögliche sein, aber wäre nice wenn es das neue Fallout wäre.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Mai 2013)

Bitte, grosser gaming Gott, lass es Fallout 4 sein


----------



## RaZZ (6. Mai 2013)

OH ja  bring mir endlich ein Fallout 4 !


----------



## K-putt (6. Mai 2013)

Vllt. ist's Prey 2

hier is übrigens die souce  https://twitter.com/Bethblog/status/331408513068847105


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2013)

Dann aber leiber Fallout 4


----------

